# Check out this picture!



## GerritSmith (Jun 23, 2011)

I took these pictures, and I did a little editing. Tell me what you think.


----------



## NikonME (Jun 23, 2011)

Edit: You added another photo, so this post is for the original photo (Daisy)..

Personally, I don't like it. If you were going for the overexposed background you should have at least made the flower a bit more exposed and gotten rid of the random light blotches in the background. I just don't think it works because it's just floating there with no stem to support it.


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok thanks. It is my first time to edit. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NikonME (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't take my word as gold.. Give others a chance to respond. We all have a different eye and different tastes.


----------



## ngaerlan (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with NikonMe, it's too dark in the background and the floating petal does not work, the middle of the flower is too dark could use a bit more detail. Also maybe show a little bit of the stem, but don't overexpose the stem if you want your main subject to be the petal.

Eternal Eights Photography


----------



## riverstone images (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you insert the bicycle from another photo into this one?


----------



## martin_tapalla (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, your first one kinda looks like you went into Photoshop and just composited the black wall behind it or you just selected the wall behind and edited that one and left the bike and floor alone... either way it looks off. Also the bike itself looks out of focus too... maybe try working with different compositions, try taking it at different angles.. or maybe even just get closer. NikonME makes a good point about the flower too, at first I thought it was some type of logo and I really didn't get it, which I guess if you want, you can use it as one. Haha.

However, I think what happens, and I am guilty of this too, is sometimes people edit too much which is what happened in the first photo. Generally speaking, at least from what I have gotten out of photography at this point, is if you are trying to get some type of effect or "coolness" to your photos, is try to do them pre-production, maybe take the photo in Black and White and try to up the contrast later, or maybe there is some sort of filter, I don't know, whatever it may be.  Then later, if you photo is too bright, colors seem a little saturated, or if you are doing photo manipulation, which could a possible thing you might be doing with the dark theme, then you go into Photoshop or Light Room, or ever program you use for photo editing, and make those changes. 

Do you happen to have the orginals of these photos? I'd love to see them and see if there is some things I can try to suggest.


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 27, 2011)

riverstone images said:


> Did you insert the bicycle from another photo into this one?



Nah. I just edited the wall and made it black. It does look like I pasted in the bike.


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 27, 2011)

martin_tapalla said:


> Yeah, your first one kinda looks like you went into Photoshop and just composited the black wall behind it or you just selected the wall behind and edited that one and left the bike and floor alone... either way it looks off. Also the bike itself looks out of focus too... maybe try working with different compositions, try taking it at different angles.. or maybe even just get closer. NikonME makes a good point about the flower too, at first I thought it was some type of logo and I really didn't get it, which I guess if you want, you can use it as one. Haha.
> 
> However, I think what happens, and I am guilty of this too, is sometimes people edit too much which is what happened in the first photo. Generally speaking, at least from what I have gotten out of photography at this point, is if you are trying to get some type of effect or "coolness" to your photos, is try to do them pre-production, maybe take the photo in Black and White and try to up the contrast later, or maybe there is some sort of filter, I don't know, whatever it may be.  Then later, if you photo is too bright, colors seem a little saturated, or if you are doing photo manipulation, which could a possible thing you might be doing with the dark theme, then you go into Photoshop or Light Room, or ever program you use for photo editing, and make those changes.
> 
> Do you happen to have the orginals of these photos? I'd love to see them and see if there is some things I can try to suggest.




Ok thanks! I will bear it in mind.


----------



## pkurk (Jul 25, 2011)

GerritSmith said:


> Ok thanks. It is my first time to edit. Thanks for the help.



i sort of did the same things with my first edits.  i went NUTS.. way way over saturated everything, made stuff super vibrant, and the blacks super super dark as well as shadows... all in all, it looked bad.  these sort of follow the same route.  i think what's better is getting a better photograph in terms of composition and to be able to do very slight and subtle changes in post and making more naturally appealing images.


----------

